# White Lily Buttermilk Biscuits



## mythmaster (Jun 27, 2010)

I grew up in Georgia, and my Grandmother was famous for making the best biscuits on the planet.  Before she died I asked her for the recipe, and she told me that it was the same as the recipe printed on the White Lily Self-Rising Flour package.  I thought that she might have been throwing me a curve ball, but I loved and trusted her, so I gave it a try.  LO AND BEHOLD, I was soon enjoying the light, fluffy, tasty biscuits that my Grandmother had always made!

The EXACT recipe follows, but first a note about flours.  The kind of flour that you use has everything to do with how light and fluffy your biscuits will turn out.  The amount of protein in it is the key.  Here is an excellent and very informative article on the subject: http://pinchmysalt.com/2007/09/18/how-to-make-the-best-buttermilk-biscuits-from-scratch/

Also, White Lily is only available from grocery stores in the Southeast, but you can buy it online from Smuckers: http://onlinestore.smucker.com/display_category.cfm?cat_id=63

*White Lily Light Biscuits*

2 cups white lily unbleached self-rising flour
1/4 cup butter (plus two tablespoons for brushing on top of biscuits)
2/3 to 3/4 cups buttermilk

Preheat oven to 500 degrees.

Spoon flour into measuring cup and level with a knife. Measure flour into bowl. Cut in butter until mixture resembles coarse crumbs. Blend in enough buttermilk until dough leaves sides of bowl. Knead gently 2 or 3 times on lightly floured surface. Cut with large biscuit cutter. Place on pan with biscuits touching. Brush tops with melted butter. Bake at 500 for 8 minutes or until golden brown. Cool for a few minutes on wire rack.


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jun 27, 2010)

have to give that a try.  thanks for sharing the recipe and the memory.


----------



## rdknb (Jun 27, 2010)

I will have to make them, ty


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 27, 2010)

I'll post some pics whenever my flour gets here.


----------

